# December Birthstone Reminder



## Justin (Dec 30, 2013)

Just a friendly reminder that the December birthstone will be gone from the TBT Shop in just a couple days! Look forward to the January birthstone soon after.


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2013)

thank you for the friendly reminder fairygod mother


----------

